# Building a Froglet Container - How does this sound?



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey Everyone...

So I have one froglet so far and 6 tadpoles coming along nicely and another tadpole in my tank which the parents are raising... needless to say this is going to turn into a bunch of little froggies so I have to deal with the situation.

Right now I have only the one froglet. He morphed out not too long ago and isn't doing much besides chilling under leaf litter inside a fruit fly culture container.

I want to build something a bit bigger... something that can house multiple froglets if possible... so this is what I am thinking...


Size around 16 inches by 10 inches and maybe about 6 inches high
Base all long fiber spaghum moss
Some water in the bottom (keep humidity up)
Leaf litter over top
Seed with a lot of springtails
Poke some poles in the lid to allow some air in

Is this container too big? If so what size do you recommend? How many froglets can be housed in a container setup like this? Is this container too big for the froglets to find food?

Thanks

FR


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I started using these, after I received one from another member. Lids are fly proof.
Sterilite - 1932: 20 Quart Gasket Box


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the container suggestion... but that doesn't reply help me with my original post.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I use 5g-10g tanks with a false bottom. I use sphagnum and leaf litter and pothos in the growouts. Tanks are realitivly cheap and can have glass cut for $2-4 to fit the tanks. I also seed with springs as well. Once they are built I keep them up and going for future offspring. I have one or two tanks per species,local, morph this way not to possibly cross contaminate.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Your plans for the tank sound good Frankmom. No need to put water in the bottom, if your sphagnum is moist and you mist, that should be fine. If you do think you will be keeping the froglets for 3 months or more I would start with a layer of hydroton,featherlite or a false bottom and put the sphagnum on top of that. Some plant clipping would be nice as well. 

Did you have in mind to build something in glass with those measurements? Just personal preference, but I like to just use 10 gallon tanks when I can. Plastic type tubs just are not clear enough for me ,I enjoy watching the growth and antics of froglets. Healthy frog babies are excellent at finding food so I would not worry about the tank being to big for them. With a 10 g or something equivalent you can house your 6/7 for probably close to 6 months, you will be able to tell when things are getting to crowded. I did miss what type of frogs you are raising, that can be a factor as well.


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

That size is fine. A little short for me though, as i pile in the leaf litter. And being that short, they could jump out of it REALLY fast. That shouldn't be a problem with 1 or 2 froglets as you can keep an eye on them when you open it to feed, put 7 or 8 in there, won't be so easy to do.
I use a 20 long for my tinc grow out viv and they have no problem finding flies or springs. 

I would build it soon though, that fruit fly cup could very well stress the froglet, more sooner than later.


Casper





frankrom said:


> Hey Everyone...
> 
> So I have one froglet so far and 6 tadpoles coming along nicely and another tadpole in my tank which the parents are raising... needless to say this is going to turn into a bunch of little froggies so I have to deal with the situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

srrrio said:


> Your plans for the tank sound good Frankmom. No need to put water in the bottom, if your sphagnum is moist and you mist, that should be fine. If you do think you will be keeping the froglets for 3 months or more I would start with a layer of hydroton,featherlite or a false bottom and put the sphagnum on top of that. Some plant clipping would be nice as well.
> 
> Did you have in mind to build something in glass with those measurements? Just personal preference, but I like to just use 10 gallon tanks when I can. Plastic type tubs just are not clear enough for me ,I enjoy watching the growth and antics of froglets. Healthy frog babies are excellent at finding food so I would not worry about the tank being to big for them. With a 10 g or something equivalent you can house your 6/7 for probably close to 6 months, you will be able to tell when things are getting to crowded. I did miss what type of frogs you are raising, that can be a factor as well.


Wow... thanks for the helpful info.... I am raising imitators 'chazutas'


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Really the froglet could be getting that stressed already?

Its been less than a week... I was planning on doing it this weekend.


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

In a fly cup there in no place to hide from flies or from that giant that keeps looking at him..
So the sooner the better. (IMO)

Have you seen it eat? Or seen flies disappear?

Casper


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

frankrom said:


> Wow... thanks for the helpful info.... I am raising imitators 'chazutas'


Your most welcome. Great frog choice, and those froglets would definitely utilize some plants they can climb, even when they are very young. Just be careful when opening the tank!


----------

